# Sophie (5yo mini mare) Learns to Drive



## MarchWind (Jan 11, 2012)

Sophie came to us in late December...she had been handled daily by her owner (brought in and out of the field) but otherwise had no job and really poor manners! She lived in a field with six other minis, including her 11yo mother, who was boss lady of the field. Sophie was her devoted sidekick. Sophie has made HUGE strides and we all have high hopes for her as competition pony!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Cute! What a little chubette! lol. Big difference, then and now.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She was a little pistol!! Super cute now!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WoW! Way to whip that sassy little mare into shape! Major difference!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great job on turning a sassy little spitfire into a driving horse! Wanna work on another?! LOL J/K, I might do something like this with Mouse as he is not taking to the harness very well so I can imagine what he is going to think after we get through that issue and start line driving. My others have been a breeze compared to this boy.


----------



## MarchWind (Jan 11, 2012)

bring him on mh 927  I do have footage of some of the steps along the way, although I wanted this video to show stark contrast from first days to the present. I think sometimes these tough ones end up being the best ones! Separating her from her mother was a big help...we turned her out with our mare band (who are not exactly the Welcome Wagon when it comes to newcomers) She was initially accepted only by 18 month old Punkin (still too young to know better) and was shunned and dissed by the others for several weeks. I can't tell you how this helped us! 
Her owner hopes to have her going with our mini horse drill team by the summer and possibly competing in an ADT by fall. She is a stunning mare and now realizing that a job in life can be enjoyable!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Goodness, and I thought Sour was a monster on the lunge at first! Great to know that even the sassiest can be trained to drive. I'm trying to do so with Sophie-mini me (coming four year old) right now and it definately takes some patience!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome job!! She's a cutie pie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

What a cutie pie! I love watching the mini's drive, they are like the corvettes of the driving world!


----------



## MarchWind (Jan 11, 2012)

@ GreySorrel...I like your Corvette analogy...I guess I have always thought of them as the VW Bugs of the driving world, but yours is better :lol:


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad you like the analogy...because I drive a team of Percheron mares, I move a bit slower than you do...but they sure are fun to watch and I love seeing them do obstacle courses or hitched to a nice turn out...Can't wait to see more photo's of her!


----------



## MarchWind (Jan 11, 2012)

Sister had a Percheron gelding, Shamus...he was THE BEST...a huge grey fellow. Had the kindest heart ever. Will always have a soft spot in my heart for them. I'll see if I can scrounge up a pic or two.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow that's slot of attitude packed into that little body!!! Super cute! Best of luck with her.


----------

